# Remote Control not working?



## unimog (Apr 21, 2008)

My TE seems not to be working with ths Loco... Any thoughts?


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

That's because you're trying to run a USA engine. 
Easy to tell. 
Look at the fine detail. 

Nice old 600 horse unit.


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Deleted wasn't a nice comment on USAT.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is that the onboard batteries are dead. 

Keith


----------



## bull (Jan 28, 2008)

Second that. Check Batteries. Or maybe the freq.is off.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You have the track/battery switch in the wrong position, simple! 

Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Your TE system is to new for the age of the loco. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's just your transmitter batteries.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

VAR WHEEL WHEELSET RAILHEAD POSITION 

SUBROUTINE ONTRAK 

BEGIN 

WHILE WHEEL(POSITION) = RAILHEAD AND WHEEL+1(POSITION) = RAILHEAD DO 

DATA: 1-1 -- 1-1 -- 1-1 -- 0--0 

ENDSUB 

ONERR WRITELN ERROR 

END 

RUN 

ILLEGAL FUNCTION CALL BIT 8: WHEEL(POSITION (7)) RAILHEAD; WHEEL(POSITION(8)) RAILHEAD 

STOPPED


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Your slightly off base curmudgeon as it all in the CVs







Later RJD


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm. So it's off the track? Amazing what you can do with technology.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Unimog. 

You need an R/C system that is backwardly compatible with all preceding systems.


----------

